

Ramaze site redesigned - beautiful - mindaugas
http://www.ramaze.net

======
Pistos2
(I'm part of the team working on the redesign.) Actually, the site visible
(for a few days now as of 2009-01-06) is not our final, polished, presentable
site. It is only a working draft that was tossed on in a hurry because of
unresolvable technical problems with the old one. Stay tuned for the _real_
new site, which we expect to be up in a Short While.

------
ahoyhere
It may be better, but it's not beautiful.

The grey gradient drastically reduces contrast (grey text! grey buttons! black
logo!) while making the whole thing feel "muddy." The antialiasing on the big
logo is whacked out, & makes me feel like I've got an astigmatism. Similar is
true of the small logo at the top left: the grey/red contrast is of the type
that causes a visual distortion similar to motion/line blurring.

Reflections are so 2007.

The body text is too small.

Links aren't underlined.

None of the blog items or updates are actually links. Neither is the feed
icon. Neither are the Featured App, Github, or Chat blocks.

What's up with that?

~~~
undertoad
I think they're working on it and this is more of a preview (though I don't
know for sure).

My first impression was that the feature list next to the logo needs a
different font. In general it seems like a nice improvement over the old
site's visual design.

